# The Lewdest Thing Anyone's Ever Said To You...



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Perspicacious said:


> *Outside of the general cat calling, I've had the most sexual harassment when men find out I primarily have relationships/sex with women. This is when the bantering about how I've never met the right "dick" happens, and all I need is a "little brown sugar" (presumably their dicks and their brown sugar lol). *
> 
> My INTP is surprisingly lewd...some of the stuff that comes out of her mouth when she's turned on is mind-boggling. I love it though...I love her lack of shame and I love that she desires me.


It irritates me that there are people out there that think they can change someone's orientation based on whatever inflated and delusional ego they must have.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

JamieBond said:


> idk about lewd. There's these two guys I know and there's like always some sort of sexual banter going on between us. The one that comes to mind though is when we were in class and the intructor grouped us together and one of them looks around and says to me, "Aight, finally, a threesome."
> 
> My answer was "Too bad it's your first and last."
> 
> I wonder though... Things I would consider lewd coming from other people are normal from them.


That doesn't seem too lewd. One of my platonic friends made a threesome joke while he, our friend, and I were at a sushi restaurant. Though in reality, they're more like brothers than lovers. Wouldn't happen.


----------

